# Done in Alabama



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Tagged out this morning with a dandy gobbler


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations, you most love to turkey hunt, and you do it well. I hope you like to eat it also.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

We certainly eat them! They are never wasted 


talltim said:


> Congratulations, you most love to turkey hunt, and you do it well. I hope you like to eat it also.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Didn’t think that you would waste it, just that you would have a lot of it. I love turkey nuggets in the deep fryer.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Turk-what is your home state? Do you hunt Kentucky also? Thought you posted last year you hunted Ky? What other states are you hunting this year? Keep the pics coming for the rest of season. Good luck, not that you need any. Haha


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Also the legs and thighs in a crockpot till tender. Shredded it makes some of the best bbq ever!!!


talltim said:


> Didn’t think that you would waste it, just that you would have a lot of it. I love turkey nuggets in the deep fryer.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Ohio’s my home state, but I may be in Kentucky next week 


Kenlow1 said:


> Turk-what is your home state? Do you hunt Kentucky also? Thought you posted last year you hunted Ky? What other states are you hunting this year? Keep the pics coming for the rest of season. Good luck, not that you need any. Haha


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Great job on bird. My son headed for Kentucky last night. Said they are gobbling down there really good.


----------

